# Apprenticeship info



## knowlster (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, just wondered if i could undertake an Apprenticeship when i move to Auz in september ? hope i'm not to old... i'm 30. want to do a construction Apprenticeship of some sort. 

Any feed back would be very grateful.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,
Age in fact does not pose a problem, as long as you're older than 15, however there are certain criteria to be eligible for an Australian apprenticeship:

_To be eligible to start an apprenticeship or traineeship and receive Australian Government funding you must either be:
- An Australian citizen or
- A permanent resident or
- New Zealand passport holder who has been a resident in Australia for at least 6 months
- And employed on either a full-time or part-time basis (not available to casual and contract employees _
Apprenticeship Eligibility

Otherwise, there are only certain people on visas who are eligible:
Residency status - Department of Education and Training
_- Persons with temporary protection visas; or
- Persons who hold temporary or partner visas for subclass 309, 310, 820 or 826; or
dependents of persons who are holders of a Business Long Stay visa under subclass 457; or
- Dependents of persons who are holders of a Skill Independent Regional visa under subclass 495; or
- Dependents of persons who are holders of a Skilled Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 475). (If sponsored by an eligible relative, the dependent must reside and work OUTSIDE the Brisbane metropolitan area; if sponsored by a State/Territory government, they must reside and work OUTSIDE the Brisbane metropolitan and Gold Coast areas); or
- Persons and their spouse and/or dependents who are holders of Provisional Visa Subclass 163 - State/Territory Sponsored Business Owner._

So it depends what your visa-status is, and the information may vary slightly from state to state.


----------



## knowlster (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Sarah, the visa is no problem as i am an Australian citizen and have dual nationality
and have a current Australian passport.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

knowlster said:


> Hi Sarah, the visa is no problem as i am an Australian citizen and have dual nationality
> and have a current Australian passport.


 Well then you're good to go - there is not maximum age, if you read one of the links it'll mention that. Have a read through anyway, there's other info about government funding and eligibility...

_In regards to age, there is no maximum working age limit for undertaking apprenticeship or traineeship, with an increasing number of mature age workers now choosing to upgrade their skills and knowledge through an apprenticeship or traineeship qualification. _


----------



## knowlster (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for that Sarah!
Which particular thread should i read of yours ?


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

knowlster said:


> Thanks for that Sarah!
> Which particular thread should i read of yours ?


No problem. I haven't made any thread about apprenticeships yet - but I suggest you search for specific details about apprenticeships in the state you'll be moving too, since the procedure could differ slightly between them. All the best


----------

